# Roof light



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey guys,
I have a 04 Chevy HD. Can anyone tell where the end of 
wire for the optional roof light is. Want to add strobe unit.
Do i have to drill hole in roof or can i route through one of 
the roof clearance lights. Remove headliner ?
Thanks


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

leigh;890304 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a 04 Chevy HD. Can anyone tell where the end of
> wire for the optional roof light is. Want to add strobe unit.
> Do i have to drill hole in roof or can i route through one of
> ...


No problem. Remove the headliner, if you need tips on this PM me. The wire will be coiled above, usually seems to be oriented more to the drivers side, taped to the roof. it has plenty of extra length for routing. It will be obvious once the headliner is out. The only other wire up there is the one that runs for the optional OnStar, and that has a harness plug on the end, unlike the beacon wire, which is just 2 loose ends.

As to routing through one of the roof marker lights, I wouldn't. You will probably want to mount the beacon in the middle of the roof? Just drill right there, and run the wire straight up to it. Many beacons come with a gasket to run the wire through the roof with. Good luck!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Sometimes it will also be coiled up behind the pillar on the driver's side as well. They get weird on the wires sometimes. If you arent too keen on drilling holes in the roof, you can also run it on top of or under the 3rd brake light. I run mine thru there. Just have to make a little notch for the wire to fit under the light, put a loom or something there so the metal wont cut thru the wire, and silicone it for no leaks. It is very easy to hide that should you ever want to sell the truck


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

In the course of looking up something else, I found this thread.

Having just picked up my "new" '04 Silverado (1500) Friday afternoon, I saw the roof light switch on the dashboard, and looked in the owner's manual to confirm what it was. You guys have provided a helluva lot more info than GM did. "Search function is mah friend." 

So if I can find the output wire from that switch, can I run a small strobe bar from it? I'm just looking for a relatively easy way to hook up the Star 9200SQ that I bought on eBay, also on Friday. It's a used one, originally a permanent mount, but I think someone glued a couple of big magnets to it. From the eBay photos, it's only got an inch or so of wire coming out of the bottom. 
It will eventually be permanent-mounted once again, on a rack with other lights, but I'll probably pry those other magnets off it and order a set of vacuum magnets from Star, just to get everything up and running. In that case, I might also wire it to a lighter plug for the time being.

Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;890590 said:


> Sometimes it will also be coiled up behind the pillar on the driver's side as well. They get weird on the wires sometimes. If you arent too keen on drilling holes in the roof, you can also run it on top of or under the 3rd brake light. I run mine thru there. Just have to make a little notch for the wire to fit under the light, put a loom or something there so the metal wont cut thru the wire, and silicone it for no leaks. It is very easy to hide that should you ever want to sell the truck


that is what i did also. I have pictures somewhere.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Maine_Train;916537 said:


> So if I can find the output wire from that switch, can I run a small strobe bar from it? I'm just looking for a relatively easy way to hook up the Star 9200SQ that I bought on eBay, also on Friday. It's a used one, originally a permanent mount, but I think someone glued a couple of big magnets to it. From the eBay photos, it's only got an inch or so of wire coming out of the bottom.
> It will eventually be permanent-mounted once again, on a rack with other lights, but I'll probably pry those other magnets off it and order a set of vacuum magnets from Star, just to get everything up and running. In that case, I might also wire it to a lighter plug for the time being.
> 
> Any input will be appreciated.


No, you cannot use the output from the switch to power the strobe bar. You have to tap into the output from the relay that is tripped by the switch on the dash. As you've probably found already via search, the relay is behind the B-post trim on the drivers side, tucked behind the lower seatbelt mount. The white wire comes from the dash switch, and the brown and black wires are the +12V and Ground wires that should power your strobe. If you don't want to drill any holes, tap into those wires, and route them out the vent holes that are on the drivers side of the cab, rear. Slap a quick connect on the end of the wire and your strobe bar, and call it a day.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Q101ATFD;917918 said:


> No, you cannot use the output from the switch to power the strobe bar. You have to tap into the output from the relay that is tripped by the switch on the dash. As you've probably found already via search, the relay is behind the B-post trim on the drivers side, tucked behind the lower seatbelt mount.


*Ah ha!*
Nope, I hadn't found that yet. I did see a relay mentioned, but hadn't "connected all the dots" yet. Now that I know what to look for (both on this forum and in the truck), the project should go much easier. 

Thanks for the info. :salute:

Edited to add: Found a 2005 thread with links to gmupfittercom, and a whole guide (complete with pitchas!  ) at http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/2004_BB/2003_Beyond_LD_Electric_CK.pdf. The roof light instructions begin on page A-24. It says it's a 30-amp circuit.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Maine_Train;918930 said:


> It says it's a 30-amp circuit.


Correct on the 30A circuit. Just be sure that you replace the fuse with whatever the paperwork with the strobe bar says, and you'll be good to go!


----------



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

Very Nice Schematic/manual Maine Train, thanks so much!


----------

